# EV-List-News posts for 20210524 through 20210530



## brucedp5 (Jan 10, 2021)

% Click on linked-text below to read %

groups.google.com/g/evln/c/BbOg8OtFzTo





Citroën Ami .fr nEV coming2 .us> From France With Love +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/W5UF72_Sdbw





Arrival .uk EVs for Uber +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Ns8zNMC55aQ





Porsche Boxster EV Concept +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/m5aLz_w9KhY





.uk Ola drivers' incentives to go EV







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/mRcXW0lDSww





BYD e3 .cn EV model w/ Clutch &Stickshift for driving schools +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/WWwRNnyKNBs





Rivian R1T e-truck attended to support EV Freedom Bill SB 127 +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/YKLymNQm_Vg





Dinky short-range Honda-e> foolishly flip-flapped on EV schtick +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/dCWGOp27yCw





Mach-E EV Traveling in CO +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/MOc2UNj-RxU





Vauxhall Mokka-e EV> shorter range @hwy-speeds +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/AwhSXo9hP3I





MG ZS EV $ales> an uphill battle +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/BKn11av7s64





.fr Autolib EV-share program failure created an EV "boneyard" +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/H71PIfCU9lo





2022 Chevy Bolt EUV &EV to ship early







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/yfe0qtdBVlc





$35k Canoo .us e-microbus> a LA-CA based lifestyle EV +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Dc4QY5TLL48





.at fire e-truck for Miami-FL +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/WM3Q_YiW39o





$114.5k Tesla-S Plaid EV> 6/3 delivery EVent







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/Yj6Xq5RZSm4





Gbp30k Citroen e-Berlingo 50kWh e-van r:174mi +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/ht8iZNqKPuU





Opel Manta GSe EV> with a manual trany +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/_L2Wb_G1z9E





Rivian 3 EV debut in an aggressive sprint







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/87s7yurqMAM





Tesla Roadster in Petersen Museum +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/AZai8vGHFDs





Waco-TX's wrapped 2020 Bolt EV







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/c1VVdUUEfik





Eur16k E.GO .mx EV







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/QJ1bSFslwSE





$40k fmc F-150 Lightning e-truck> v2g powers home







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/RbWc8kbVHbU





Tesla crashes into truck, 3 injured in Miami-FL +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/gLYtk8TRhaA





London2Brighton/L2BEVR .uk EV rally 7/18 +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/c84mRylng3s





Taycan 4S vs. Tesla-S LR+ Tested +







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/4mpioBufAJA





Daymak $elling Flying EVs







groups.google.com





groups.google.com/g/evln/c/of-xhZzNZLc





82mph habitual [email protected] Tesla-3 EV driver> $187 ticket +







groups.google.com








For previous EV List News posts, click on linked-text in:

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210517-through-20210523.204978/
EV-List-News posts for 20210517 through 20210523

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210510-through-20210516.204957/
EV-List-News posts for 20210510 through 20210516

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210503-through-20210509.204928/
EV-List-News posts for 20210503 through 20210509

diyelectriccar.com/threads/ev-list-news-posts-for-20210426-through-20210502.204899/
EV-List-News posts for 20210426 through 20210502

diyelectriccar.com/forums/ev-news.6/
+ more


EV List News (EVLN) posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22EV-newswire+posts+for%22&sort=date

2020-2018 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=%22EVLN%3A+%22+-bruce&days=0&sort=date

2017-2014 EVLN posts on the evdl.org
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-f4672567.html

2012-2011 EVLN posts on diyelectriccar.com
diyelectriccar.com/forums/evdl-list.15/

2010-1990 (lost from internet)


{brucedp.neocities.org}


% Statement: groups.google.com/g/evln is a read-only
group used to archive of my EV List News (EVLN) posts 
which allow public viewing without having to login. 
I've promoted EVs for 30+yrs by providing these EV 
newswire posts as a free service. I am not a business.
I do not make money providing these. Enjoy 
%


----------

